# اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك



## meri (16 أكتوبر 2007)

:new6:
اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك
يناير1- 9 " نسر"
يناير10- 24 " صقر"
يناير 25- 31 " أسد"
فبراير 1- 5 "قطة"
فبراير 6- 14 "حمامة"
فبراير 15- 21 "سلحفاة"
فبراير 22- 28 "نمر"
مارس 1- 12 " غزال"
مارس 13- 15 " أسد"
مارس16- 23 " صقر"
مارس 24- 31 " قطة"
أبريل 1- 3 "نسر"
أبريل 4- 14 "نمر"
أبريل 15- 26 "صقر"
أبريل 27- 30 " سلحفاة"
مايو 1-13 "غزال"
مايو 14- 21 "حمامة"
مايو 22- 31 " أسد"
يونيو 1- 3 " صقر"
يونيو 4- 14 " سلحفاة"
يونيو 15-20 "نسر"
يونيو 21-24 "غزال"
يونيو 25-30"قطة"
يوليو 1-9 " صقر"
يوليو 10-15 "نسر"
يوليو 16-26 "حمامة"
يوليو 27-31 "قطة"
أغسطس 1-15 "غزال"
أغسطس 16-25 "صقر"
أغسطس 26-31 "سلحفاة"
سبتمبر 1-14 " حمامة"
سبتمبر 15-27 "قطة"
سبتمبر 28-30"نسر"
أكتوبر 1-15 " غزال"
أكتوبر 16- 27 "سلحفاة"
أكتوبر 28-31 "نمر"
نوفمبر 1-16 " أسد"
نوفمبر 17-30 " قطة"
ديسمبر 1-16 "نسر"
ديسمبر 17-25 "غزال"
ديسمبر 26-31"حمامة"



النسر
تتسم بالجاذبيه والشّعبيه،،،،،،،أنت لّطيف وتستطيع تكوين صدقات مع
أي شخص بشكل سهل. وفي نفس الوقت تحمل صفة البرود والذّكاء والقياديه....



القطة
أنت خجول ولّطيف جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص
لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأن اختيارك للأصدقاء،،،
أنت حقا لطيف...


غزال
أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك الكثير من
الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت
لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع
دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....


النّمر
أنت غامض ولديك الكثير من الأصدقاء و
يمكن أن يكون القليل منهم معك في بعض
الأوقات أو لطيف،،،، أنت دائما عندك آخر
الأخبار،،،،،وأنت الزعيم...



الصقر
أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع جدا،،،، أنت خجول
جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،
لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست
" شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...


الأسد
أنت زعيم المولد،،،، الناس يقدّرونك دائماً،،،لديك
الكثير من الأصدقاء وأنت جذّاب جدا،،،أنت لطيف و
والكثير من الناس يريد مصادقتك،،، وفي نفس الوقت تكون
صدقات بشكل سهل...



السّلحفاة
أنت لطيف وجميل جدا،،،،تعامل الآخرين
مثلما تريد أن يعاملك الأخرون،،،، لديك الكثير من الأصدقاء
ولا تتحدّث عن أي واحد منهم من وراء ظهره،،، أنت مخلص...



الحمامة
تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب
بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا
لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائ



منقووووووووووووووووول

:new5:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

بجد موضوع هايل شكرا ميرا ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## twety (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

ههههههههههههههههههه
انا طلعت 

اســـــــــــــد
بجد موضوع جمييل جدا
ربنا يعوضك ياميرى ياقمر:smil12:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

موضوع راائع شكرا لتعب محبتك يا ميرى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*



meri قال:


> :new6:
> اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك
> أغسطس 16-25 "صقر"
> 
> ...



روعااااااااا
موضوع جميل تسلم ايد
بس اول مرة اعرف انى الصقر هادى:wub:​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

*سلام المسيح :
علي اخر الزمن اطلع قطه ......... ياللمهزلة النوويه*​


----------



## meri (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

شكرا على مشاركتك يااندرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meri (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

ههههه
شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة يا تويتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fullaty (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

غزال
أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك الكثير من
الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت
لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع
دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....​
لازم ابقى غزال طبعا مفيش جديد ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا ميرى وكل كلمه صح​


----------



## meri (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

شكرا لمشاركتك ياr0o0o0ky 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## تونى 2010 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

ههه طلعت اسد


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

نوفمبر 17-30 " قطة"

القطة
أنت خجول ولّطيف جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص
لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأن اختيارك للأصدقاء،،،
أنت حقا لطيف...


بجد بجد موضوع جميل جدا جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا ميرا .


----------



## vetaa (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

الأسد
أنت زعيم المولد،،،، الناس يقدّرونك دائماً،،،لديك
الكثير من الأصدقاء وأنت جذّاب جدا،،،أنت لطيف و
والكثير من الناس يريد مصادقتك،،، وفي نفس الوقت تكون
صدقات بشكل سهل...

الكلام اللى متقال عنة جميل
ربنا يكرمك يا شيخة 

بس انا واختى كدة اسدتين فى البيت:t33:
ربنا يستر عليهم وعلى اللى حواليهم


----------



## gift (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

ميرسي ليك اوي


----------



## meri (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

شكرا على مشاركتك يا مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*



> الصقر
> أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع جدا،،،، أنت خجول
> جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،
> لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست
> " شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...


 
بجد الكلام ده مضبوط

حاجة غريبة فعلا

شكرا يا ميرا علي الموضوع المميز


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

الصقر
أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع جدا،،،، أنت خجول
جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،
لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست
" شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...ربنا يباركلك يا ميرا
تصدقى بجد كلامك صح مية فى المية 
شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده​​


----------



## meri (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

شكرا على مشاركتكم الجميلة دى


----------



## la Vierge Marie (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

غزال
أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك الكثير من
الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت
لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع
دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....

ايه دا هو انا دي

ميرسي على الموضوع​


----------



## shamiran (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

:love45::love45::love45::love45:غزال
أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك الكثير من
الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت
لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع
دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....


لازم ابقى غزال طبعا مفيش جديد ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا ميرى وكل كلمه صح


----------



## meri (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

شكرا على مروركم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## girl of my lord (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

الحمامة
تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب
بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا
لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائ

كويس اني طلعت حمامه 
موضوع جميل ميرررسي ميررري


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*



> الحمامة
> تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب
> بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا
> لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائ


 
أنااااااااا :t33:


----------



## meri (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*

شكرا على مشاركتكم


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك*



meri قال:


> :new6:
> اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك
> 
> نوفمبر 1-16 " أسد"
> ...






*مش عارفين نودى جمايلك فين 
ايه الكلام الحلو ده كله
ربنا يباركلنا فيكى يارب ويكتر من امثالك​*:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:​


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

meri قال:


> :new6:
> اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك
> يناير1- 9 " نسر"
> يناير10- 24 " صقر"
> ...






انا غزال وفعلا صحيح كل الصفات


ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## Bolbola142 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ههييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه انا حمامة


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> الحمامة
> تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب
> بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا
> لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائ


 اناااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يوليو 27-31 "قطة"
القطة
أنت خجول ولّطيف جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص
لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأن اختيارك للأصدقاء،،،
أنت حقا لطيف...

*ميرسى يا مارى على الموضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## سيزار (4 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع راائع شكرا لتعب محبتك يا ميرى


----------



## ابنه الملك (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههه   شكرا ميرا
بقى انا قطه  على العموم مش مشكله انا اساسا بحب القطط


----------



## mero_engel (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الحمامة
تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب
بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا
لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائ

*انا طلعت كده *
*ميرسي يا ماري علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (4 سبتمبر 2008)

انا قططططططططططه
ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> الصقر
> أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع جدا،،،، أنت خجول
> جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،
> لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست
> " شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...​



أنــــــــــا :yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> غزال
> أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك الكثير من
> الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت
> لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع
> دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طلعت غزاله يا اخواتي*
*بس للاسف*
*بس انا مش كدا خالص*
*ومش مخيفه خالص*
*ومش بحب الزعامه ولا ان اكون موضع اهتمام للجميع*
*دا انا غلبانه خالص مالص نالص بالص*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا ميري*​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

أكتوبر 1-15 " غزال"

غزال
أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك الكثير من
الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت
لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع
دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....

*ميرسي ياقمر على الموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> الحمامة
> تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب
> بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا
> لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائ



ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتكيا  meri


----------



## tete99 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ماهو حاجة من التنين يا اما انا اتولت في يوم تاني و انا معرفوش يا اما الكلام دا غلط
مرسي على الموضوع بس انا المفروض اكون صقر لكن انا مش كدة خاااااااااااااااالص


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*هو انا فين فيهم:010105~332:*
*الشهر السادس، حزيران:smil8:*
*:030105~264:*​


----------



## meri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *هو انا فين فيهم:010105~332:*
> *الشهر السادس، حزيران:smil8:*
> *:030105~264:*​






انت كام من شهر سادس
اى يوم



شكراااااااااااااا على مشاركتك


----------



## meri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على مشاركتكم
نورتواااااااا الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*الولاده في الهوية 6/6 مسجلة غلط .دي مش مهمة*
*بس الولاده الحقيقية 23/4  وعاوز دي بقى لو سمحتِ30:*​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الحمامة
تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب
بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا
لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائ

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا خواتي اخر شي كنت اتوقعو انو اكون حمامة


بس اكيد بيضة وزي الامر هههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا مرمورة ع الموضوع المسلي بجد​


----------



## meri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *الولاده في الهوية 6/6 مسجلة غلط .دي مش مهمة*
> *بس الولاده الحقيقية 23/4  وعاوز دي بقى لو سمحتِ30:*​





الصقر
أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع جدا،،،، أنت خجول
جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،
لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست
" شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...


اى خدمة
بس على فكرة دة لتسلية بس
شكرااااااا ليك


----------



## meri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> الحمامة
> تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب
> بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا
> لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائ
> ...






شكراااااااا على مشاركتك 
نورتى الموضوع
ويارب يكون عجبك بجد


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 سبتمبر 2008)

> اى خدمة
> بس على فكرة دة لتسلية بس


*صدقيني عارف ربنا يباركك ..بس تسليه حلوة*


> الصقر
> أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع جدا،،،، أنت خجول
> جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،


*الصقر ..انا صقر ..ياسلالالالالام*
*ده صقر ده ... بعدين الكلام ده داخل ببعضة مش عارف انا هادي ولا سريع ولا ليطف ولا لطفيه..يعني امي لما كانت تقلي انت مجنون من غير شهاده كان معاها حق ههههه*​ 


> لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست
> " شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...
> 
> شكرااااااا ليك


*اه غريب الاطوار ..دي صح بقى من اللي اسمه صقر ده ههههههه ...ده كتكوت بقى ياناس، مش صقر*​


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

> غزال
> أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك الكثير من
> الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت
> لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع
> دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....


_اللة يكرمك يااختى_
_ههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*مايو 22- 31 " أسد"*​ 
*الأسد*
*أنت زعيم المولد،،،، الناس يقدّرونك دائماً،،،لديك*
*الكثير من الأصدقاء وأنت جذّاب جدا،،،أنت لطيف و*
*والكثير من الناس يريد مصادقتك،،، وفي نفس الوقت تكون*
*صدقات بشكل سهل...*​ 
*شكرا *​


----------



## MarMar2004 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

انا طلعت الصقر
الصقر
أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع جدا،،،، أنت خجول
جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،
لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست
" شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...

مرسي يا ميرا علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## مينا 188 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لا فعلا موضوع بجد جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك تعبك 
شكرا ميرى


----------



## meri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على مشاركتكم
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان او الطائر المنتمى لميلادك
يناير1- 9 " نسر"
يناير10- 24 " صقر"
يناير 25- 31 " أسد"
فبراير 1- 5 "قطة"
فبراير 6- 14 "حمامة"
فبراير 15- 21 "سلحفاة"
فبراير 22- 28 "نمر"
مارس 1- 12 " غزال"
مارس 13- 15 " أسد"
مارس16- 23 " صقر"
مارس 24- 31 " قطة"
أبريل 1- 3 "نسر"
أبريل 4- 14 "نمر"
أبريل 15- 26 "صقر"
أبريل 27- 30 " سلحفاة"
مايو 1-13 "غزال"
مايو 14- 21 "حمامة"
مايو 22- 31 " أسد"
يونيو 1- 3 " صقر"
يونيو 4- 14 " سلحفاة"
يونيو 15-20 "نسر"
يونيو 21-24 "غزال"
يونيو 25-30"قطة"
يوليو 1-9 " صقر"
يوليو 10-15 "نسر"
يوليو 16-26 "حمامة"
يوليو 27-31 "قطة"
أغسطس 1-15 "غزال"
أغسطس 16-25 "صقر"
أغسطس 26-31 "سلحفاة"
سبتمبر 1-14 " حمامة"
سبتمبر 15-27 "قطة"
سبتمبر 28-30"نسر"
أكتوبر 1-15 " غزال"
أكتوبر 16- 27 "سلحفاة"
أكتوبر 28-31 "نمر"
نوفمبر 1-16 " أسد"
نوفمبر 17-30 " قطة"
ديسمبر 1-16 "نسر"
ديسمبر 17-25 "غزال"
ديسمبر 26-31"حمامة"



النسر
تتسم بالجاذبيه والشّعبيه،،،،،،،أنت لّطيف وتستطيع تكوين صدقات مع
أي شخص بشكل سهل. وفي نفس الوقت تحمل صفة البرود والذّكاء والقياديه....



القطة
أنت خجول ولّطيف جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص
لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأن اختيارك للأصدقاء،،،
أنت حقا لطيف...


غزال
أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك الكثير من
الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت
لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع
دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....


النّمر
أنت غامض ولديك الكثير من الأصدقاء و
يمكن أن يكون القليل منهم معك في بعض
الأوقات أو لطيف،،،، أنت دائما عندك آخر
الأخبار،،،،،وأنت الزعيم...



الصقر
أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع جدا،،،، أنت خجول
جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،
لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست
" شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...


الأسد
أنت زعيم المولد،،،، الناس يقدّرونك دائماً،،،لديك
الكثير من الأصدقاء وأنت جذّاب جدا،،،أنت لطيف و
والكثير من الناس يريد مصادقتك،،، وفي نفس الوقت تكون
صدقات بشكل سهل...



السّلحفاة
أنت لطيف وجميل جدا،،،،تعامل الآخرين
مثلما تريد أن يعاملك الأخرون،،،، لديك الكثير من الأصدقاء
ولا تتحدّث عن أي واحد منهم من وراء ظهره،،، أنت مخلص...



الحمامة
تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب
بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا
لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائ



منقووووووووووووووووول
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (20 مارس 2010)

*السّلحفاة
أنت لطيف وجميل جدا،،،،تعامل الآخرين
مثلما تريد أن يعاملك الأخرون،،،، لديك الكثير من الأصدقاء
ولا تتحدّث عن أي واحد منهم من وراء ظهره،،، أنت مخلص...​شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2010)

انا الاسد هههههه
اخييرا طلعت فى حاجةعدلة من كل اختبارتك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 مارس 2010)

الأسد
أنت زعيم المولد،،،، الناس يقدّرونك دائماً،،،لديك
الكثير من الأصدقاء وأنت جذّاب جدا،،،أنت لطيف و
والكثير من الناس يريد مصادقتك،،، وفي نفس الوقت تكون
صدقات بشكل سهل...​
مرسى يا قمر ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا ماجد علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههه

بقي كده اختباراتي مش بتعجبك ليه يا جرجس 

ههههههه طيب هاجبلك اختبارات اسهل ههههههههه

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

نورتي يا صوفيا يا عسوله

يا زعيمة ههههههههه


----------



## ضحكة طفل (20 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
اسد
شكرا جدا ياقمر ليكي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مارس 2010)

*
النسر
تتسم بالجاذبيه والشّعبيه،،،،،،،أنت لّطيف وتستطيع تكوين صدقات مع
أي شخص بشكل سهل. وفي نفس الوقت تحمل صفة البرود والذّكاء والقياديه....​*
*ههههههههه 
اشك فى البرود بصراحة دى
ميرسى للموضوع الجميل روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

نورتي يا ضحكة يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 مارس 2010)

القطة
 أنت خجول ولّطيف جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص
 لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأن اختيارك للأصدقاء،،،
 أنت حقا لطيف...

*اخجلتم تواضعنا يافندم ههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس ياعسل*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا سندورة يا حبي 


واغلب اللي دخلوا كانوا الاسد هههههههههه انتي حاجه مختلفة المرادي النسر


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

وكوكي قطة اجمل وارق قطة بالمنتدي

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## Alcrusader (20 مارس 2010)

القطة
أنت خجول ولّطيف جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص
لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأن اختيارك للأصدقاء،،،
أنت حقا لطيف...

هيهيهي لا تعليق.
مشكورة على الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

نورت الموضوع يا جميل

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2010)

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> بقي كده اختباراتي مش بتعجبك ليه يا جرجس
> 
> ...


لايا قمر مش موضوع مش بتعجبنى موضوع انى بطلع قى الاختبارت دى بصورة بتجيب المرارة ههههه
يغنى مرة اطلع انانى ومرة عصبى جدا 
التانبة صحيحة اكيد هههه
فبقولك المرة دى اخييرا طلعت كويس الاسد عوووو ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

طيب دي صح والمرة بتاعة اناني دي مش صح

بس عصبي دي صح وقر واعترف الانكار مش هيفيدك ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا جرجس بجد انت مرورك جميل زيك


----------



## Mason (26 أبريل 2010)

*اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

*اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمي لميلادك*​ 













*يناير1- 9 "نسر" *​ 
*يناير10- 24 "صقر"*​ 
*يناير 25- 31 "أسد"*​ 
*فبراير 1- 5 "قطة"*​ 
*فبراير 6- 14- "حمامة"*​ 
*فبراير 15- 21 "سلحفاة"*​ 
*فبراير 22- 28 "نمر"*​ 
*مارس 1- 12 "غزال" *​ 
*مارس 13- 15 "أسد"*​ 
*مارس16- 23 "صقر"*​ 
*مارس 24- 31 "قطة"*​ 
*أبريل 1- 3 "نسر"*​ 
*أبريل 4- 14 "نمر"*​ 
*أبريل 15- 26 "صقر"*​ 
*أبريل 27- 30 "سلحفاة" *​ 
*مايو 1-13 "غزال"*​ 
*مايو 14- 21 "حمامة"*​ 
*مايو 22- 31 "أسد"*​ 
*يونيو 1- 3 "صقر"*​ 
*يونيو 4- 14 "سلحفاة"*​ 
*يونيو 15-20 "نسر"*​ 
*يونيو 21-24 "غزال"*​ 
*يونيو 25-30"قطة"*​ 
*يوليو 1-9 "صقر"*​ 
*يوليو 10-15 "نسر"*​ 
*يوليو 16-26 "حمامة"*​ 
*يوليو 27-31 "قطة"*​ 
*أغسطس 1-15 "غزال"*​ 
*أغسطس 16-25 "صقر"*​ 
*أغسطس 26-31 "سلحفاة" *​ 
*سبتمبر 1-14 "نمر"*​ 
*سبتمبر 15-27 " نسر "*​ 
*سبتمبر 28-30"**قط "*​ 
*أكتوبر 1-15 "غزال"*​ 
*أكتوبر 16- 27 "سلحفاة"*​ 
*أكتوبر 28-31 " حمامة "*​ 
*نوفمبر 1-16 "أسد" *​ 
*نوفمبر 17-30 "غزال"*​ 
*ديسمبر1-16 نسر*​ 
*ديسمبر 17-25 "غزال"*​ 
*ديسمبر 26-31"حمامة"*​ 




النسر​ 



 

تتسم بالجاذبيه
والشّعبيه،،،،،،،أنت لّطيف وتستطيع تكوين صدقات مع​ 
أي شخص بشكل سهل. وفي نفس الوقت تحمل صفة البرود والذّكاء والقياديه....​ 


القطة​ 






أنت خجول ولّطيف
جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص​ 
لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأن اختيارك للأصدقاء،،،​ 
أنت حقا لطيف...​ 


غزال​ 






أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك
الكثير من​ 
الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت​ 
لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع​ 
دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه.... ​ 


النّمر​ 


 
أنت غامض ولديك الكثير من
الأصدقاء و​ 
يمكن أن يكون القليل منهم معك في بعض​ 
الأوقات أو لطيف،،،، أنت دائما عندك آخر​ 
الأخبار،،،،،وأنت الزعيم...​ 
الصقر​ 


 
أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع
جدا،،،، أنت خجول​ 
جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،​ 
لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست​ 
" شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...​ 


الأسد​ 



 
أنت زعيم المولد،،،،
الناس يقدّرونك دائماً،،،لديك​ 
الكثير من الأصدقاء وأنت جذّاب جدا،،،أنت لطيف و​ 
والكثير من الناس يريد مصادقتك،،، وفي نفس الوقت تكون​ 
صدقات بشكل سهل...​ 


 
السلحفات​ 

أنت لطيف وجميل
جدا،،،،تعامل الآخرين​ 
مثلما تريد أن يعاملك الأخرون،،،، لديك الكثير من الأصدقاء​ 
ولا تتحدّث عن أي واحد منهم من وراء ظهره،،، أنت مخلص...​ 






 

الحمامة
تتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف
جدا،،،تقع في الحب​ 
بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا​ 












*مــــــــنــــــــــقــــــــــــول*
*للأمانة*​


----------



## girgis2 (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

*القطة

أنت خجول ولّطيف
جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص
لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأن اختيارك للأصدقاء،،،
أنت حقا لطيف...



​*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

القطة​ 






أنت خجول ولّطيف
جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص​ 
لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأن اختيارك  للأصدقاء،،،​ 
أنت حقا لطيف...​ 


تمام يا ميسو

صح

تشكرات للموضوع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

*النسر

تتسم بالجاذبيه
والشّعبيه،،،،،،،أنت لّطيف وتستطيع تكوين صدقات مع


أي شخص بشكل سهل. وفي نفس الوقت تحمل صفة البرود والذّكاء والقياديه....
هههههههههههههه برود دى غلط عليا

ميرسى ليكى ياقمرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*




> غزال
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بالفعل الكثير صحيح 
شكرا ميسو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​
​


----------



## zezza (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

*



			الصقر

أنت هادئ جداً وسّريع
جدا،،،، أنت خجول

جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،،

لديك مجموعة قليلة من الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست

" شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*لطيف و مضحك !!!! اشك هههههههههههه
شكرا ميسو على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



> الصقر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جميل بجد
شكرااا​


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> الحمامةتتصف بأنك مسالم ولّطيف
> جدا،،،تقع في الحب​
> بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا​



*هو ده الكلام والله *

*وشكراً علي الموضوع الجامد ده رفع من روحي المعنويه*​


----------



## meero (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

شكرااااااااااااااا خالص ميسو 
بجد موضوع رائع 
بس انتى تنتمى لمين من دا كله ههههههههه


----------



## Mason (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



girgis2 قال:


> *القطة​*
> 
> *أنت خجول ولّطيف*
> *جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص*
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل والمميز *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​ 











كليمو قال:


> القطة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى أوى لمرورك الجميل والرائع*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*








​


سندريلا2009 قال:


> *النسر​*
> 
> *تتسم بالجاذبيه*
> *والشّعبيه،،،،،،،أنت لّطيف وتستطيع تكوين صدقات مع*
> ...





*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا قــــــــمـــــــر*
*ولمرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



kokoman قال:


> بالفعل الكثير صحيح
> شكرا ميسو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​


 
*ميرسى أوى لمرورك الجميل والرائع*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​ 






zezza قال:


> لطيف و مضحك !!!! اشك هههههههههههه
> شكرا ميسو على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك


 


*لية بس الشك دا هههههههه*
*ميرسى اوى لمرورك الجميل والرائع*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## twety (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

*هو انا بحب المواضيع اللى زى دى
بس اول مرة الموضوع ميجيش معايا صح

حظى وحش 
*


----------



## Mason (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> جميل بجد​
> شكرااا


*العفو اختى *
*ميرسى ليكى انتى ياقمر ولمروك الجميل *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​ 




twin قال:


> *هو ده الكلام والله *​
> 
> 
> *وشكراً علي الموضوع الجامد ده رفع من روحي المعنويه*​


 
*العفوووو*
*ميرسى أوى لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​ 







meero قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا خالص ميسو





meero قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع
> بس انتى تنتمى لمين من دا كله ههههههههه​



*ميرسى يا عسولة لمرورك الجميل *
*وبعدين انا مش مهم خااالص ياقمر *
*المهم انتى لية مش اخترتى يا عسسسسسولة*​


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *العفوووو يا قمر *
> *من غير حلفان مصدقاكى ههههه*
> *ميرسى أوى لمرورك الجميل ياعسسسسسولة*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*
> [/center]


 
*:smil8: :smil8: :smil8:*

*لا أنا أي حاجه أسامح فيها الا اللعب في النوع والجنس *

*أنا رجل ملو هدومي :t30:*​


----------



## Mason (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



twety قال:


> *هو انا بحب المواضيع اللى زى دى*
> *بس اول مرة الموضوع ميجيش معايا صح*
> 
> *حظى وحش *


 
*ميرسى أوى لمرورك الجميل *
*وحظك مش وحش ولا حاجة *
*هى الحاجات دى مش دايما صح*​ 







Twin قال:


> *:smil8: :smil8: :smil8:*​
> 
> *لا أنا أي حاجه أسامح فيها الا اللعب في النوع والجنس *​
> 
> *أنا رجل ملو هدومي :t30:*​


 
* معلش اسفة بجد *
*بدون قصد وممكن اكون اتلخبط*
*بين اسم حضرتك واسم الأخت تويتى*
:smi411:​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

غزال




أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك
الكثير من

الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت

لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع

دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....



مرسي  ليكى يا قمر على موضعك الجميل جدا

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

ههههههههههههههههه

حلو خالص


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



> السلحفات​
> 
> أنت لطيف وجميل
> جدا،،،،تعامل الآخرين​
> ...


هههههههههه
كل ده مرة واحده دنا ملاك علي كده ومش واخده بالي:hlp:
بس بجد موضوع لذيذ
​


----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



> السلحفات​
> 
> أنت لطيف وجميل
> جدا،،،،تعامل الآخرين​
> ...




شكرا عالموضوع اللزيز


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



> النسر





> ​​
> تتسم بالجاذبيه
> والشّعبيه،،،،،،،أنت لّطيف وتستطيع تكوين صدقات مع​
> ​​
> ...


​​ههههههههههههه

شكرا ميسو على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*

*مايو 1-13 "غزال"

**غزال*​ *





أنت جذّاب جداً ولديك
الكثير من*​ *الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت*​ *لا أحد مثلك،،،، تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع*​ *دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه.... *​ *
موضوع جميل
ميرسى لك كتير ياميسو ياقمر
*​


----------



## Mason (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



منال بنت العدرا قال:


> غزال
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسى ليكى ياقمر *
*ولمشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



elamer1000 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلو خالص


 

*مرورك أحلى*
*ميرسى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



lovely dove قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> كل ده مرة واحده دنا ملاك علي كده ومش واخده بالي:hlp:
> بس بجد موضوع لذيذ​


 


*ميرسى أوى لمرورك الجميل ياملاك ههههه*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



ارووجة قال:


> شكرا عالموضوع اللزيز


 


*العفوو اختى *
*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من نوع الحيوان المنتمى لميلادك*



tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> شكرا ميسو على الموضوع الجميل​


 


*العفوووووو ياقمر *
*ميرسى ليكى انتى ولمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

